# my issue



## reefer (Aug 30, 2007)

so here it goes

i cant dry inside this year

i need something that can hold out in the weather (wind, rain, hail, sun, whatever) and still dry my buds well

Watta you all got?


----------



## JimbothaKid (Aug 31, 2007)

plastic garbage can with alot of holes drilled in the sides and a tarp over top (not on the sides  ) to keep the rain off    worked for me last year


----------



## Sophiesdad (Aug 31, 2007)

Tough situation, you need something that will allow airflow so the buds don't mold, the garbage can will work for a smaller crop, clip the buds from the main plant and clothes pin them to straightened out coat hangers to allow the air to flow around them and I would also suggest lifting the tarp daily to allow excess moisture to escape....
Good luck...


----------



## reefer (Sep 1, 2007)

sounds good.
simple and easy
i may need two cans though lol

what are some other possibilities as back up plans?


----------



## Sophiesdad (Sep 1, 2007)

Cut the buds from the main stalk, put them in single layers in brown paper bags, open them daily to let out moisture, etc...


----------

